# Got B&N Gift card for Christmas - Nook app on Fire



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi,

I received a B&N card for Christmas (don't have a Nook    but he knew I was a big reader!)
Anyway, I got the Nook app on my Fire (via GetJar), but before I set up a B&N account with my gift card, I wanted to make sure I will be able to buy ebooks and they will be sent to my Fire (or at least sent to my computer where I can sideload).

Anyone have success doing this?

Thanks,
Rene


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I don' think they'll 'automatically' be sent to the app, but once you buy a book from B&N, it gets put in your Nook/B&N library & from the app you can navigate to your library and download to your Fire through the app.
Happy reading!


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Just tried it by selecting a sample (duh, don't know why I didn't think of this sooner!!) - and it worked!!  
Just clicked on the Nook app on the Fire and there is was!  D-clicked it and it opened.
Very cool.
Now I can use that gift card!!  (who wants actual BOOKS!  

Rene


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

This is good to know! I got a B&N card too, but I used it on a light for my K4 (generic book lights work fine, it turns out!) and a lot of starbucks coffees.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Rene! Glad you can enjoy reading on your Fire!

Betsy


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a fire with the nook app on it and my daughter put me on her B&N account. I opened the nook app and went into her archived book list and downloaded a book within seconds I was reading. it was cool. now we can share books easier. I like it in landscape mode it looks like you are looking into a book. I have not ordered a book from the nook app yet.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

dori chatelain said:


> I have a fire with the nook app on it and my daughter put me on her B&N account. I opened the nook app and went into her archived book list and downloaded a book within seconds I was reading. it was cool. now we can share books easier. I like it in landscape mode it looks like you are looking into a book. I have not ordered a book from the nook app yet.


Hi - when you say you went to her 'archived book list' - where specifically did you go? I can't seem to access the book I bought. I see it, and thought it downloaded to my nook screen (along side a couple of samples) but it won't open. Says try later.
Do I have to go to the B&N website from my fire to download it?
Thx


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Rene, I had this same problem when I purchased a book and tried to open it.  I ended calling B&N CS and it had to do with my log on.  I had changed my CC number and I think that was why.   I think I had to log out and then log back in.  I can't remember exactly   

If I were you, I would call B&N CS and tell them you are having problems with your app for Android, and they can help you troubleshoot. 

Update:  I did a google search.  I was correct.  To get your books to load, log out and log back in.  That should do the trick.  Hope it works for you.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

ReneAZ said:


> Hi - when you say you went to her 'archived book list' - where specifically did you go? I can't seem to access the book I bought. I see it, and thought it downloaded to my nook screen (along side a couple of samples) but it won't open. Says try later.
> Do I have to go to the B&N website from my fire to download it?
> Thx


When I open my nook app it opens the archived items to be downloaded. all I have to do it click on the book and it downloads. and it I have already downloaded the book then when i click on it it will open.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, what I finally had to do was (1) put a credit card on file (added a gift card, thought that was sufficient, but no), and (2) change the setting on my Fire to allow third party installations.  That did it, and I'm now enjoying (very much) Stephen King's new book "11/22/63".  I haven't read SK for a long, long time (didn't like his later works), but thought I'd give this new one a try, and am glad I did.  Very engrossing.

Anyway, thanks to everyone for help.  As always, this is the place for answers!

Rene


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Ooo, I didn't realize you could do this. Very cool. I know what to do now if I get some B&N gift cards.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

This is the second awesome thing i've learnt from this place in about 5 mins! I might give it a go, just 'cause i can!


----------

